# New online beekeeping course from Cornell University



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

Sharing from another venue. (Full disclosure: I'm one of the facilitators for the instructor-led version of the course.)



> Cornell has just launched a brand-new online course called *Beekeeping Essentials*, designed for beekeepers looking for an introductory/intermediate class. There are two course experiences available:
> 
> Beekeeping Essentials, Instructor-Led with beekeeping experts and interactions with other beekeepers starting *September 15*
> Beekeeping Essentials, Self-Paced to start now
> This course is an intensive, 30-hour online class that explores the fundamentals of honey bee biology and beekeeping. Our aim is to get students into a position where they feel comfortable and confident in their own hives. They will discover how to get started in beekeeping; how to support their colonies throughout the year; and how to identify and navigate scenarios like swarming, _Varroa_ IPM, queen issues, and overwintering. This course is excellent for brand-new beekeepers or those who have been keeping bees for a couple of years and are looking to strengthen their knowledge and skills. At this link you can find a detailed breakdown of the topics we cover in class.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

I was looking at the links the Essentials course gives a price but the self led does not, did they just forget to put the cost down on the site.

ETA I would love to take a course online this winter. Living in a very rural area does not allow me to do in person learning. This course looks good.


----------



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

$450.00 for a beekeeping class? From a university that's worth billions.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

$450 is about what we pay for any university class up here, be it bees, horticulture, biology etc. In fact, some bee suppliers up here charge that for their online courses as well, it seems to be the going price.


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

ursa_minor said:


> I was looking at the links the Essentials course gives a price but the self led does not, did they just forget to put the cost down on the site.
> 
> ETA I would love to take a course online this winter. Living in a very rural area does not allow me to do in person learning. This course looks good.


The self-paced is $299.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

NC State has classes for $35 each. Beekeeper Education & Engagement System (BEES)


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

For me it will be what the class includes. I can take cheaper classes which are good except that they just cover the basics and that is not what I am looking for, I am looking for more in depth information. Beesource has been able to give me the basics plus more. With a good course led by an instructor, the information that evolves thru discussion is invaluable. Besides, where I live we have long cold snowy winters at which time it is wonderful to take the time to learn new things.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

ursa_minor said:


> For me it will be what the class includes. I can take cheaper classes which are good except that they just cover the basics and that is not what I am looking for, I am looking for more in depth information. Beesource has been able to give me the basics plus more. With a good course led by an instructor, the information that evolves thru discussion is invaluable. Besides, where I live we have long cold snowy winters at which time it is wonderful to take the time to learn new things.


take a look at this one, people that I know have taken it and it is highly recommended





Beekeeping in the Northern Climates Classes | Bee Lab


Beekeeping in Northern Climates- Online Click here for more information about the course Interested in becoming a beekeeper? The University of Minnesota Bee Lab will help you get started in beekeeping. If you have had no prior experience keeping bees in our cold climate, this course will teach...




beelab.umn.edu


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

ursa_minor said:


> For me it will be what the class includes. I can take cheaper classes which are good except that they just cover the basics and that is not what I am looking for, I am looking for more in depth information. Beesource has been able to give me the basics plus more. With a good course led by an instructor, the information that evolves thru discussion is invaluable. Besides, where I live we have long cold snowy winters at which time it is wonderful to take the time to learn new things.


You can read the syllabus here. The core content is the same for self-paced and instructor-led, but the instructor-led version offers discussion sections for each topic and an optional final project of planning your bee year which is reviewed and commented on by the course facilitators.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

ursa_minor said:


> I was looking at the links the Essentials course gives a price but the self led does not, did they just forget to put the cost down on the site.
> 
> ETA I would love to take a course online this winter. Living in a very rural area does not allow me to do in person learning. This course looks good.


Cornell university always have great instruction. 
My opinion is, wow what a price. Too high for me. 
Learning online is great, just never beats live and in person instruction, from an experienced beek. 
Look at university of gulpth videos on YouTube. Many of years of beek videos, and one of the best for online learning of bee keeping. !!! Always free. 
Get local instruction, from loc al beeks when you can. Get hands on training, and get into your hives. Learning without the stings, and physical side is only supplemental at best. You got to get out and do it, to really learn it. Reading all the books, and videos assist in learning. Actually doing it, with the mistakes, and patience, and learning curves of local bee keeping is always the best. Just my opinion, and may or may not be the best. You should try it before you buy it.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Our Club does a three day course for $130 including breakfast and lunch led by EAS and Cornell Master Beekeeper's with a day in a commercial apiary. Lot's of interaction and local knowledge with experienced local beekeepers.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

Living in a northern rural area with no beekeeping club within manageable driving distance, online learning is about all we have.


----------



## PWD (Feb 21, 2020)

ShelleyStuart said:


> Sharing from another venue. (Full disclosure: I'm one of the facilitators for the instructor-led version of the course.)


An excellent alternative at half the price of the on-line version: Beekeeping 101


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 24, 2021)

Being indoors around others unnecessarily is no longer attractive thanks to the covid19 nightmare surge we just experienced. ER/911 in my state collapsed because of covid19. Lots of people died simply because ICU care for non covid issues was not available. Ambulances had to deliver people to ER/ ICU in other states. 
So I'm definitely a fan of making sacrifices for alternative opportunities that reduce unnecessary risks. It was so bad, you were scared you might cut something and need the ER, and there was NONE available in your state. 
After Thanksgiving, we will be in another deathly surge until mid February. I can sincerely appreciate any alternatives that allow me and my family to stay safer at home.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> After Thanksgiving, we will be in another deathly surge until mid February. I can sincerely appreciate any alternatives that allow me and my family to stay safer at home.


Where did you come by this future telling??

Got any lottery numbers to play??


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Honey Bee said:


> Being indoors around others unnecessarily is no longer attractive thanks to the covid19 nightmare surge we just experienced. ER/911 in my state collapsed because of covid19. Lots of people died simply because ICU care for non covid issues was not available. Ambulances had to deliver people to ER/ ICU in other states.
> So I'm definitely a fan of making sacrifices for alternative opportunities that reduce unnecessary risks. It was so bad, you were scared you might cut something and need the ER, and there was NONE available in your state.
> After Thanksgiving, we will be in another deathly surge until mid February. I can sincerely appreciate any alternatives that allow me and my family to stay safer at home.


I appreciate your honest fear of COVID but after 2 wars (Gulf 1 and 2) and an invasion of a Caribbean resort, I'm not going to live in fear. I've been bombed, burned, shot at and stabbed-still going! Use your head, protect when necessary, have faith and get the vax if you want, no one's getting outa here alive any way. I'm not living in a bunker. I grew up with 2 parents that served in the Pacific during the War, my mom was a Navy Nurse and was at Iwo treating the wounded on a Hospital ship targeted by Kamikaze's. She later went to occupied Japan treat POW's and Japanese's.  She witnessed the aftermass of Hiroshima. As kids in the 1960's, we would hear about the Russians nuking us in the NY Metro area and when asked what we should do if a bomb was dropped, she would say "Hope the first one lands on you." Didn't understand that until my twenties. In other word, live, live your best life and when the time comes, face it bravely with faith. 

I for one, may because I'm not that smart, got the Vax as early as possible and am living my life. I attend in person club meetings and work with other beek's when I can. You learn a lot more hands on then hiding, watching a video with guys in clean white bee suits.


----------

